# Willow Pond in Murray



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Place Fished: Murray’s Community Willow Pond 
Date Fished: September 21st 2007
Started Fishing: 12:30 p.m.
End Fishing: 2:30 p.m.
Fished From Shore: where the water comes into the pond 
Casting Distance: 4-5 Feet 
Rod Details: Storm Thunder Stick 6 Foot 
Reel Details: Synergy 10 by shakespear
Line Used: 6 lbs mono
Sinker Size: 2 small spit shot 
Hook Size: #10 J Hook Size 
People in Party: 2
Fish Species Targeted: Rainbows
Rainbow Trout Released:3
Rainbows Harvested: 3
Total Fish Landed: 6 
Bait Used: Marshmallow tipped with a single ball of fire salmon egg 
Soak Time between Bites: 1 to 2 Minutes 
My Observations: Typical for Willow Pond this time of year. Fish were no Bigger than 10” that came home with me. Looked to me like it had been recently planted. I did notice some nice 13 inch rainbows swimming around the pond.

Happy Fishing


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Willow Pond was one of the first Community Ponds to recieve Trout for the fall fishing.
Many other Community Ponds will be recieving Trout in the next few weeks, as the water in these ponds become acceptable for Trout.
Water temperatures and oxygen levels need to improve, before the Trout can be stocked.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Willow pond was stocked with 12-13" rainbows on 8/30. A lot of them died due to high water temp. But there are still some in there. It has been stocked again but this time with little 6-9" rainbows. There was a caddis hatch the other day and I caught 10 of the bigger ones and about 30 of the smaller ones. This morning I only caught 5 of the little ones.


----------

